# Cancelled - Sandton VapeMeet - 3rd November!



## antonherbst

Hello fellow vapers.

Me and a couple of firends will be having a vape meet at the Sandton News cafe on the 3 November 2018 from 9am to when ever we want time wise. Anybody here is welcome to join in as it will be just a general kuier and vape to maybe meet new faces.

News Cafe
Shop 5, 24 Central Centre, Cnr Gwen Lane & Fredman Drive, Sanddown, Sandown, Sandton, 2196
011 883 4370
https://goo.gl/maps/qihewEn4Lbq

Anybody is welcome to tag and correspond here if you want to join us on the day.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antonherbst

Bump


----------



## vicTor

gonna be in Zambia


----------



## antonherbst

vicTor said:


> gonna be in Zambia


That is truly sad news. Maybe on a next one.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## vicTor

bad timing, who's all going ?


----------



## antonherbst

vicTor said:


> bad timing, who's all going ?


So far its just me and a few buddies. If no one here posts that they will join is i am gona cancel it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

antonherbst said:


> So far its just me and a few buddies. If no one here posts that they will join is i am gona cancel it.


I may not be able to make it, Potch is calling ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

Will also not be able to make this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Count me in!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

@Chanelr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> @Chanelr


Sorry gents unavailable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

@baksteen8168
@IVapesDaNicotine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Martin Narainsamy said:


> @baksteen8168
> @IVapesDaNicotine


Only if you give me that Luxotic DF

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Will try to show face.
Moving to my new place on Thursday and all depends on unpacking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Sorry Anton - won't be able to attend , would have love to meet you ....


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> Sorry Anton - won't be able to attend , would have love to meet you ....


There will be more for sure, would like to meet you too. Just this time the date is not for me, trying to tie up a lot of loose ends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Bump

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

IMHO you should keep trying to get JHB meetings going @antonherbst .

The Cape Town meets have proved to be a great success. People come to the meetings from literally all over Cape Town and even from as far as Langebaan and Koringberg.

I wish you great success in this endeavour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> IMHO you should keep trying to get JHB meetings going @antonherbst .
> 
> The Cape Town meets have proved to be a great success. People come to the meetings from literally all over Cape Town and even from as far as Langebaan and Koringberg.
> 
> I wish you great success in this endeavour.


Thanks for the well wishes and i am going to do it and it will pick up with interest and participation. It a fun and relaxed way to meet the forum peeps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BubiSparks

Maybe if you change your thread title more peeps will click on it. Most South Africans will read that date as 11th March... Your are using an American date convention.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

antonherbst said:


> Thanks for the well wishes and i am going to do it and it will pick up with interest and participation. It a fun and relaxed way to meet the forum peeps.


Thanks for all the effort in arranging the meets @antonherbst , it is greatly appreciated. 

It’s still the best way to meet new vapers and catch up with older friends. I think the new year will see a uptick in participation and attendance, maybe we must relook the venues and get a green spot for the summer ones, those braai fires of the Cape Town meets really look good on the screen! No wonder people travel from all over @Puff the Magic Dragon .

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antonherbst

Come jobergers. Lets show the capetonians we can also have a bape meet with a big attendance. 

6 days left to our meet. 

PS. Who ever changed the name. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

will be there in spirit from Zambia, just bad timing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> PS. Who ever changed the name. Thank you.



It was the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Awareness bump


----------



## antonherbst

To the top we go. 3 sleeps till we meet in Sandton

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

To the top. Who is joining us?


----------



## vicTor

sorry could not make it, please enjoy and post some pics


----------



## antonherbst

Vape meet cancelled. Due to no interest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Pity but not that you didn’t try @antonherbst. You going to have to move to Cape Town

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Bulldog said:


> Pity but not that you didn’t try @antonherbst. You going to have to move to Cape Town



Maybe next time. Ill keep at it until we also have meets like capetown

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

antonherbst said:


> Maybe next time. Ill keep at it until we also have meets like capetown


Next time definate attendance, just too much happening here and in Potch for me to be able to take the time. We must try defore Christmas at lease to have another one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Seemo.wm

antonherbst said:


> it and it will pick up with interest and participation. It a fun and relaxed way to meet the forum peeps.


I'm also keen on future vape meets! Haven't been to one yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

antonherbst said:


> Maybe next time. Ill keep at it until we also have meets like capetown



@antonherbst why do you think the Capetonian vape meets draw people? It's all about the braai, 'bout the braai, 'bout the braai ...
I suspect that if our meets were at the News Cafe many would not attend. The govt. should make "Let's braai" the national anthem. As for me ... hmmm not so crazy about braais - maybe I should move back to Jhb lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr

@antonherbst I know of an awesome place if braai is the aim, and it's centralised as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Chanelr said:


> @antonherbst I know of an awesome place if braai is the aim, and it's centralised as well.


Thanks and please pm the venue so that i can start my search. I have created a thread for other recomendations and as soon as Admin had approved it i will redirect your recomendation there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

